# Audacious - non mi legge i cd audio[SOLVED]

## nillkheope

Ho il seguente problema.

Ho installato i seguenti pacchetti:

```

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.2-r1  USE="-fftw -sndfile" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libmcs-0.4.1  USE="-gnome -kde" 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/curl-7.16.4  USE="ipv6 ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -ldap -nss -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/ftgl-2.1.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11-r2  USE="X aalib alsa opengl oss -arts -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo (-svga) -xinerama -xv" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libprojectm-0.99-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.3.3  USE="aac alsa nls opengl oss -adplug -arts -chardet -esd -flac -jack -lirc -mad -modplug -musepack -pulseaudio -sid -sndfile -timidity -tta -vorbis -wavpack -wma"

USE="aac alsa arts esd flac gnome jack mp3 nls oss sndfile vorbis wma -chardet -lirc -mmx -modplug -musepack -sid -timidity" emerge audacious

```

Ora audacious non mi legge i cd audio.

Se provo a specificare la locazione corretta nel quale deve anadare a leggere il mio cd, mi dice questo.

```

Unable to play files.

The following files could not be played. Please check that:

1. they are accessible.

2. you have enabled the media plugins required.

```

Che faccio? Non sono molto pratico sull'argomento. Il problema dei plugins non mi sembra chiaro, più d'installare audacious-plugins che devo fare?

Ho provato ad abilitare un po' di plugins all'interno delle preferenze di audacious ma niente.

Vi posto alcune informazioni.

```

babylon ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 10 Aug 2007 18:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa amd64 asd berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdread encode fortran ftp gdbm gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv icq ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg libg++ midi mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl ppds pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb xfce xine xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Se vi serve altro chiedete pure...

Grazie a tutti![/code]Last edited by nillkheope on Sun Aug 12, 2007 11:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skypjack

Dal menù: impostazioni -> Plugins -> Decoder -> Seleziona CD Audio Plugin e premi su Preferenze -> Riempi i campi device e directory correttamente quindi seleziona in Play Mode la voce Digital Audio Extraction

Ora dovrebbe funzionare.

Facci sapere.

----------

## nillkheope

mah ora funziona...

sinceramente nella sezione preferences era tutto ok.

ho fatto il test check device e tutto funzionava.

ho riporavato ad ascoltare un cd, ed è prefetto.

come al solito non ho capito cos'è che non andava....forse dovevo riavviare  :Shocked:  ??

grazie!

----------

